# Travel through my lens



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

65. *Torcello, Veneto - Italy*

Torcello is a quiet and sparsely populated island at the northern end of the Venetian Lagoon. It is the oldest continuously populated[citation needed] region of Venice, and once held the largest population of the Republic of Venice.

Torcello benefited from and maintained close cultural and trading ties with Constantinople, after the fall of the western Roman Empire, but as a rather distant outpost of the Byzantine Empire it could establish de facto autonomy from the eastern capital.

Torcello rapidly grew in importance as a political and trading centre: In the 10th century it had a population often estimated at 10,000-30,000 people although more recent estimates by archeologists place it at closer to a maximum of 3,000. In pre-Medieval times, Torcello was much a more powerful trading center than Venice. Thanks to the lagoon’s salt marshes, the salines became Torcello’s economic backbone and its harbour developed quickly into an important re-export market in the profitable east-west-trade, which was largely controlled by Byzantium during that period. The lagoon around the island of Torcello gradually became a swamp from the 12th century onwards bringing malaria-carrying mosquitos, and Torcello’s heyday came to an end: Navigation in the laguna morta (dead lagoon) was impossible before long and the growing swamps seriously aggravated the malaria situation, so that the population eventually abandoned the island and left for Murano, Burano or Venice. It now has a full-time population of 10 people, including the parish priest.

Torcello, Veneto by cinxxx, on Flickr

Torcello, Veneto by cinxxx, on Flickr

Torcello, Veneto by cinxxx, on Flickr

Torcello, Veneto by cinxxx, on Flickr

Torcello, Veneto by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## Limak11 (Apr 14, 2014)

Amazing photos! :cheers:


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

^^Thanks! :cheers2:

The Monastery of Saint Naum (Macedonian: Манастир „Свети Наум“) is an Eastern Orthodox monastery in the Republic of Macedonia, named after the medieval Saint Naum who founded it. It is situated along Lake Ohrid, 29 kilometres (18 mi) south of the city of Ohrid.

The Lake Ohrid area, including St Naum, is one of the most popular tourist destinations in Macedonia.

The monastery was established in the Bulgarian Empire in 905 by St Naum of Ohrid himself. St Naum is also buried in the church.

Since the 16th century, a Greek school had functioned in the monastery. The area where the monastery of St Naum (Albanian: Shën Naum) lies belonged to Albania for a short period from 1912 until June 28, 1925, when Zog of Albania ceded it to Yugoslavia as a result of negotiations between Albania and Yugoslavia and as a gesture of goodwill.

The place is full of peacocks 

66. *Sveti Naum - Macedonia*

Sveti Naum by cinxxx, on Flickr

Sveti Naum by cinxxx, on Flickr

Sveti Naum by cinxxx, on Flickr

Sveti Naum by cinxxx, on Flickr

Sveti Naum by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

67. *Kotor, Montenegro*

Kotor (Serbian Cyrillic: Котор, pronounced [kɔ̌tɔr]; Italian: Cattaro) is a coastal town in Montenegro. It is located in a secluded part of the Gulf of Kotor. The city has a population of 13,510 and is the administrative center of Kotor Municipality.

The old Mediterranean port of Kotor is surrounded by fortifications built during the Venetian period. It is located on the Bay of Kotor (Boka Kotorska), one of the most indented parts of the Adriatic Sea. Some have called it the southern-most fjord in Europe, but it is a ria, a submerged river canyon. Together with the nearly overhanging limestone cliffs of Orjen and Lovćen, Kotor and its surrounding area form an impressive and picturesque Mediterranean landscape.

In recent years, Kotor has seen a steady increase in tourists, many of them coming by cruise ship. Visitors are attracted both by the natural beauty of the Gulf of Kotor and by the old town of Kotor.

Kotor has one of the best preserved medieval old towns in the Adriatic and is a UNESCO world heritage site.[3] It is home to numerous sights, such as the Cathedral of Saint Tryphon in the old town (built in 1166), and the ancient walls which stretch for 4.5 km (3 mi) directly above the city. Sveti Đorđe and Gospa od Škrpijela islets off the coast of Perast are also among the more popular destinations in the vicinity of Kotor.

Kotor by cinxxx, on Flickr

Kotor by cinxxx, on Flickr

Kotor by cinxxx, on Flickr

Kotor by cinxxx, on Flickr

Kotor by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

^^some more pictures from inside the city

68. *Kotor, Montenegro*

Kotor by cinxxx, on Flickr

Kotor by cinxxx, on Flickr

Kotor by cinxxx, on Flickr

There was just a little rain
Kotor by cinxxx, on Flickr

This was the way towards the fortress uphill
Kotor by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

69. *Krakow - Poland*
some more pictures

Krakow by cinxxx, on Flickr

Krakow by cinxxx, on Flickr

Krakow by cinxxx, on Flickr

Krakow by cinxxx, on Flickr

Krakow by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

70. *Porto - Portugal*

Porto (Portuguese pronunciation: [ˈpoɾtu]), also known as Oporto in English, is the second-largest city in Portugal, after Lisbon, and one of the major urban areas in Southwestern Europe. The urban area of Porto, which extends beyond the administrative limits of the city, has a population of 1.4 million (2011) in an area of 389 km2 (150 sq mi), making it the second-largest urban area in Portugal. Porto Metropolitan Area, on the other hand, includes an estimated 1.8 million people. It is recognized as a Gamma-level global city by the Globalization and World Cities (GaWC) Study Group,[10] the only Portuguese city besides Lisbon with such recognition.

Located along the Douro river estuary in Northern Portugal, Porto is one of the oldest European centres, and its historical core was proclaimed a World Heritage Site by UNESCO in 1996. The western part of its urban area extends to the coastline of the Atlantic Ocean. Its settlement dates back many centuries, when it was an outpost of the Roman Empire. Its Latin name, Portus Cale, has been referred to as the origin of the name "Portugal", based on transliteration and oral evolution from Latin. In Portuguese the name of the city is spelled with a definite article ("o Porto"; English: the port). Consequently, its English name evolved from a misinterpretation of the oral pronunciation and referred to as Oporto in modern literature and by many speakers.

One of Portugal's internationally famous exports, port wine, is named for Porto, since the metropolitan area, and in particular the adegas of Vila Nova de Gaia, were responsible for the production and export of the fortified wine. In 2014, Porto was elected The Best European Destination by the Best European Destinations Agency.

Porto by cinxxx, on Flickr

Porto by cinxxx, on Flickr

Porto by cinxxx, on Flickr

Porto by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

71. *Bucegi Mountains - Romania*

Bucegi by cinxxx, on Flickr

Bucegi by cinxxx, on Flickr

Bucegi by cinxxx, on Flickr

Bucegi by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Amazing, very nice updates as always :cheers:


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

72. *Serbia - Novi Sad*

Novi Sad (Serbian Cyrillic: Нови Сад, pronounced [nôʋiː sâːd]) is the second largest city in Serbia and the administrative seat of both the province of Vojvodina and the South Bačka District. It is located in the southern part of the Pannonian Plain, on the border of the Bačka and Srem regions, on the banks of the Danube river, facing the northern slopes of Fruška Gora mountain.

According to the 2011 census, the city has a population of 250,439, while the urban area of Novi Sad (with the adjacent urban settlements of Petrovaradin and Sremska Kamenica) has 277,522 inhabitants. The population of the administrative area of the city stands at 341,625 people.

The city was founded in 1694, when Serb merchants formed a colony across the Danube from the Petrovaradin fortress, a Habsburg strategic military post. In the 18th and 19th centuries, it became an important trading and manufacturing centre, as well as a centre of Serbian culture of that period, earning the nickname of the Serbian Athens. The city was heavily devastated in the 1848 Revolution, but it was subsequently restored. Today, Novi Sad is an industrial and financial centre of the Serbian economy, as well as a major cultural center.

Novi Sad by cinxxx, on Flickr

Novi Sad by cinxxx, on Flickr

Novi Sad by cinxxx, on Flickr

Novi Sad by cinxxx, on Flickr

Novi Sad by cinxxx, on Flickr

Novi Sad by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

73. *Levoča, Slovakia*

Levoča (Latin: Leuchovia, German: Leutschau, Hungarian: Lőcse, Polish: Lewocza) is a town in the Prešov Region of eastern Slovakia with a population of 14,600. The town has a historic center with a well preserved town wall, a Renaissance church with the highest wooden altar in the world, carved by Master Paul of Levoča, and many other Renaissance buildings.

On 28 June 2009, Levoča was added by UNESCO to its World Heritage List.

Levoča lies at an altitude of 570 metres (1,870 feet) above sea level and covers an area of 64.042 square kilometres (24.727 sq mi). It is located in the northern part of the Hornád Basin at the foothills of the Levoča Hills, at the stream Levočský potok, a tributary of Hornád. Poprad is 25 kilometres (16 miles) away to the west, Prešov 50 km (31 miles) to the east, Košice 90 km (56 miles) to the southeast and Bratislava 370 km (230 mi) to the southwest.

The old town is picturesquely sited and still surrounded by most of its ancient walls. In associating the town with Spiš Castle and Žehra in June 2009 as the renamed World Heritage Site of "Levoča, Spišský Hrad, and the Associated Cultural Monuments", UNESCO cites the town's historic center, its fortifications, and the works of Master Paul of Levoča preserved in the town.

The main entrance to the old town is via the monumental Košice Gate (15th century) behind which is located the ornate baroque Church of the Holy Spirit and the New Minorite Monastery (c. 1750).

Levoča by cinxxx, on Flickr

Levoča by cinxxx, on Flickr

Levoča by cinxxx, on Flickr

Levoča by cinxxx, on Flickr

Levoča by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

74. *Piran - Slovenia*

Piran (Italian: Pirano) is a town in the Municipality of Piran in southwestern Slovenia on the Gulf of Piran on the Adriatic Sea. It is one of the three major towns of Slovenian Istria. The town has much medieval architecture, with narrow streets and compact houses. Piran is the administrative centre of the local area and one of Slovenia's major tourist attractions. Until the mid 20th century Italian was the dominant language, but was replaced by Slovene as populations moved.

Piran, Slovenia by cinxxx, on Flickr

Piran, Slovenia by cinxxx, on Flickr

Piran, Slovenia by cinxxx, on Flickr

Piran, Slovenia by cinxxx, on Flickr

Piran, Slovenia by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

75. *On the road in Switzerland on Easter 2012*

CH - Road 459 by cinxxx, on Flickr

CH - Road 16 by cinxxx, on Flickr

CH - Road 16 by cinxxx, on Flickr

CH - Road 16 by cinxxx, on Flickr

CH - Road 433 by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

76. *Driving through Albania* - May 2014

Skadar Lake
AL_SH1 by cinxxx, on Flickr

AL_SH1 by cinxxx, on Flickr

AL_SH1 by cinxxx, on Flickr

AL_SH3 by cinxxx, on Flickr

Ohrid Lake
AL_SH3 by cinxxx, on Flickr

AL_SH3 by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Once again good, very nice updates :cheers:


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

77. *Salzburg, Austria*

Salzburg by cinxxx, on Flickr

Salzburg by cinxxx, on Flickr

Salzburg by cinxxx, on Flickr

Salzburg by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

78. *Salzburg, Austria*

Salzburg by cinxxx, on Flickr

Salzburg by cinxxx, on Flickr

Salzburg by cinxxx, on Flickr

Salzburg by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

79. *Shkodër - Albania*

Shkodër (definite Albanian form: Shkodra) is a city in northwestern Albania and the municipal seat of the county with the same name. It is one of the oldest and most historic places in Albania, as well as an important cultural and economic centre.

During many different epochs it has retained its status as a major city in the Western Balkans, due to its geostrategic positioning close to the Adriatic and the Italian ports, but also with land-routes to other important cities and towns in neighbouring regions.

Its importance is heightened by the Lake of Shkodër to the west of the city—the largest in the Western Balkans—that straddles Albania and neighbouring Montenegro. The population of Shkodër municipality at the 2011 census was 77,075, while Shkodër County had a population of 215,347.

Shkodër by cinxxx, on Flickr

Shkodër by cinxxx, on Flickr

Shkodër by cinxxx, on Flickr

Shkodër by cinxxx, on Flickr

Shkodër by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

80. *Shkodër - Albania*

Shkodër by cinxxx, on Flickr

Shkodër by cinxxx, on Flickr

Shkodër by cinxxx, on Flickr

Shkodër by cinxxx, on Flickr

Shkodër by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

81. *Vienna - Austria*

Wien/Vienna by cinxxx, on Flickr

Wien/Vienna by cinxxx, on Flickr

Wien/Vienna by cinxxx, on Flickr

Wien/Vienna by cinxxx, on Flickr

Wien/Vienna by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------

